# 500 Internal server error



## spencky88 (4. Apr. 2013)

servus,
nach langem fummeln in folgendem thema Update problemchen

Scheint es als sei mein PHP garnicht mehr lauffähig.

ein php -v gibt folgende auskunft

```
root@server1:~# php -v
-bash: php: Kommando nicht gefunden.
```
wenn ich isp aufrufen möchte (oder jede andere seite des servers die php beinhaltet kommt 500 server ********

ein apt-get upgrade sagt dazu....

```
root@server1:~# apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
15 nicht vollstÃ¤ndig installiert oder entfernt.
Nach dieser Operation werden 0 B Plattenplatz zusÃ¤tzlich benutzt.
MÃ¶chten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
clamav-base (0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von clamav-base (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von clamav-daemon:
 clamav-daemon hÃ¤ngt ab von clamav-base (= 0.97.7+dfsg-1~squeeze1); aber:
  Paket clamav-base ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von clamav-daemon (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dbconfig-common (1.8.46+squeeze.0) wird eingerichtet ...
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von dbconfig-common (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      gconf2-common (2.28.1-6) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von gconf2-common (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      grub-pc (1.98+20100804-14+squeeze1) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von grub-pc (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      libapache2-mod-php5 (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von libapache2-mod-php5 (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      php5-cgi (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-cgi (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von suphp-common:
 suphp-common hÃ¤ngt ab von php4-cgi | php5-cgi; aber:
  Paket php4-cgi ist nicht installiert.
  Paket php5-cgi ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von suphp-common (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von libapache2-mod-suphp:
 libapache2-mod-suphp hÃ¤ngt ab von suphp-common (= 0.7.1-1); aber:
  Paket suphp-common ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von libapache2-mod-suphp (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            php5-cli (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-cli (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurÃ¼ck
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php-apc:
 php-apc hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php-apc (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5:
 php5 hÃ¤ngt ab von libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15) | libapache2-mod-php5filter (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15) | php5-cgi (>= 5.3.3-7+squeeze15); aber:
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5 ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5filter ist nicht installiert.
  Paket php5-cgi ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5 (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-curl:
 php5-curl hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-curl (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
configured to not write apport reports
                                      configured to not write apport reports
                                                                            dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-gd:
 php5-gd hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von php5-gd (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von php5-mysql:
 php5-mysql hÃ¤ngt ab von phpapi-20090626+lfs; aber:
  Paket phpapi-20090626+lfs ist nicht installiert.
  Paket libapache2-mod-php5, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cli, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
  Paket php5-cgi, das phpapi-20090626+lfs bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten configured to not write apport reports
                                                                   von php5-mysql (--configure):
 AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 clamav-base
 clamav-daemon
 dbconfig-common
 gconf2-common
 grub-pc
 libapache2-mod-php5
 php5-cgi
 suphp-common
 libapache2-mod-suphp
 php5-cli
 php-apc
 php5
 php5-curl
 php5-gd
 php5-mysql
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
ich habe keine ahnung mehr was ich noch machen kann. 
bitte um hilfe.

ps. ich habe das neue thema eröffnet da aus dem alten update problem ja ein vollkommen neuer fehler entstanden ist  ich hoffe das ist ok? 

pps. noch erwähnenswert , wenn ich zb isp über sh updaten möchte kommt

```
root@server1:~# ispconfig_update.sh
/usr/local/bin/ispconfig_update.sh: Zeile 3: php: Kommando nicht gefunden.
```
die aussage trifft bei jedem fall ein 


liebe grüße


----------



## Cyberblade (4. Apr. 2013)

Direkt helfen kann ich Dir nicht, aber interessant dazu ist evtl. folgendes:

Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück - Sonstige Probleme - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de

ssh Paket kapputt


----------



## spencky88 (5. Apr. 2013)

ja, jetzt habe ich die fehlerliste weg aaaaaaaaaber nun kommt:


```
dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»xscreensaver-screensaver-bsodÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libxdmcp6Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»shared-mime-infoÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libraw1394-11Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»kdelibs5-pluginsÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libpolkit-gobject-1-0Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»python-sipÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libart-2.0-2Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libmagickcore3Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libsocket6-perlÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libtest-pod-perlÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»kdepimlibs-kio-pluginsÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»kde-standardÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libelf1Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»kdepasswdÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»python-aptdaemonÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»mcryptÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libjaxp1.3-javaÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libfile-rsyncp-perlÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»xserver-commonÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libpth20Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libkontactinterface4Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libio-stringy-perlÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libsyndication4Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»java-commonÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libtext-wrapi18n-perlÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libfftw3-3Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libbonoboui2-0Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»tcpdÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»python-pkg-resourcesÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libmimelib4Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»x11vnc-dataÂ« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.

dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes Â»libkfile4Â« fehlt, es wird angenommen,
dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.
(Lese Datenbank ... 38629 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Entpacken von libltdl-dev (aus .../libltdl-dev_2.2.6b-2_i386.deb) ...
Vormals abgewÃ¤hltes Paket libtool wird gewÃ¤hlt.
Entpacken von libtool (aus .../libtool_2.2.6b-2_i386.deb) ...
Vormals abgewÃ¤hltes Paket shtool wird gewÃ¤hlt.
Entpacken von shtool (aus .../shtool_2.0.8-6_all.deb) ...
Vormals abgewÃ¤hltes Paket php5-dev wird gewÃ¤hlt.
Entpacken von php5-dev (aus .../php5-dev_5.3.3-7+squeeze15_i386.deb) ...
Trigger fÃ¼r man-db werden verarbeitet ...
libltdl-dev (2.2.6b-2) wird eingerichtet ...
libtool (2.2.6b-2) wird eingerichtet ...
shtool (2.0.8-6) wird eingerichtet ...
php5-dev (5.3.3-7+squeeze15) wird eingerichtet ...
root@server1:/var/lib/dpkg/info# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
Restarting web server: apache2 ... waiting .
root@server1:/var/lib/dpkg/info# php -v
-bash: php: Kommando nicht gefunden.
```
Wobei php immernoch nicht interpretiert werden kann 


```
root@server1:/var/lib/dpkg/info# php -v
-bash: php: Kommando nicht gefunden.
```


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

Versuch mal


```
apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
```


----------



## spencky88 (5. Apr. 2013)

ne leider nix :S


```
root@server1:/var/lib/dpkg/info# apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
```


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

Bitte öffne eine Rootkonsole, wechsel nach /var/cache/apt - dann den Ordner Archives umbenennen und ein anschließendes dist-upgrade -f durchführen


```
cd /var/cache/apt && mv archives archives---old
```


```
apt-get -f dist-upgrade
```


----------



## spencky88 (5. Apr. 2013)

leider kein erfolg 


```
root@server1:~# cd /var/cache/apt && mv archives archives---old
root@server1:/var/cache/apt# ls
archives---old  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
root@server1:/var/cache/apt# apt-get -f dist-upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
Paketaktualisierung (Upgrade) wird berechnet... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
```


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

Poste mal die Ausgabe

```
cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcolord1.postinst
```


----------



## spencky88 (5. Apr. 2013)

```
root@server1:/var/cache/apt# cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcolord1.postinst
cat: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcolord1.postinst: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```
hmmmmmm 


```
root@server1:/var/cache/apt# find libcolord1.postinst
find: "libcolord1.postinst": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```
sieht aus als gäbe es die datei nicht


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

hast Du ein x64 System? mit Multi-Arch? Dann heißt die Datei evtl:


```
libcolord1\:amd64.postinst
```
ansonsten schau mal nach, ob es den Ordner

```
/var/lib/dpkg/info
```
gibt


----------



## spencky88 (5. Apr. 2013)

aus diesen lib`s kannst du wählen :S


```
root@server1:/var/lib/dpkg/info# ls lib*
libapache2-mod-geoip.conffiles  libc6.postrm               libcurl3.postrm            libgvpr1.shlibs            libnet-snmp-perl.list          libsmbclient.list      libt1-5.postinst
libapache2-mod-geoip.list       libc6.preinst              libcurl3.shlibs            libisc62.list              libnet-snmp-perl.md5sums       libsmbclient.md5sums   libt1-5.postrm
libapache2-mod-geoip.md5sums    libc6.shlibs               libdbd-mysql.list          libisc62.md5sums           libnss3-1d.list                libsmbclient.postinst  libt1-5.shlibs
libapache2-mod-geoip.postinst   libc6.symbols              libdbd-mysql.md5sums       libisc62.postinst          libnss3-1d.md5sums             libsmbclient.postrm    libt1-5.symbols
libapache2-mod-geoip.postrm     libc6.templates            libdbi0.list               libisc62.postrm            libnss3-1d.postinst            libsmbclient.shlibs    libtiff4.list
libapache2-mod-php5.conffiles   libc-bin.conffiles         libdbi0.md5sums            libisc62.shlibs            libnss3-1d.postrm              libsmbclient.symbols   libtiff4.md5sums
libapache2-mod-php5.list        libc-bin.list              libdbi0.postinst           libisccc60.list            libnss3-1d.shlibs              libsnmp15.conffiles    libtiff4.postinst
libapache2-mod-php5.md5sums     libc-bin.md5sums           libdbi0.postrm             libisccc60.md5sums         libnss3-1d.symbols             libsnmp15.list         libtiff4.postrm
libapache2-mod-php5.postrm      libc-client2007e.list      libdbi0.shlibs             libisccc60.postinst        libopenjpeg2.list              libsnmp15.md5sums      libtiff4.shlibs
libapache2-mod-php5.prerm       libc-client2007e.md5sums   libdbus-1-3.list           libisccc60.postrm          libopenjpeg2.md5sums           libsnmp15.postinst     libtool.list
libapache2-mod-php5.triggers    libc-client2007e.postinst  libdbus-1-3.md5sums        libisccc60.shlibs          libopenjpeg2.postinst          libsnmp15.postrm       libtool.md5sums
libapache2-mod-suphp.conffiles  libc-client2007e.postrm    libdbus-1-3.postinst       libisccfg62.list           libopenjpeg2.postrm            libsnmp15.shlibs       libvte9.list
libapache2-mod-suphp.list       libc-client2007e.shlibs    libdbus-1-3.postrm         libisccfg62.md5sums        libopenjpeg2.shlibs            libsnmp-base.list      libvte9.md5sums
libapache2-mod-suphp.md5sums    libc-dev-bin.list          libdbus-1-3.shlibs         libisccfg62.postinst       libperl5.10.list               libsnmp-base.md5sums   libvte9.postinst
libapache2-mod-suphp.postinst   libc-dev-bin.md5sums       libdbus-1-3.symbols        libisccfg62.postrm         libperl5.10.md5sums            libsnmp-base.postrm    libvte9.postrm
libapache2-mod-suphp.prerm      libcgraph5.list            libdbus-glib-1-2.list      libisccfg62.shlibs         libperl5.10.postinst           libsnmp-base.prerm     libvte9.shlibs
libavcodec52.list               libcgraph5.md5sums         libdbus-glib-1-2.md5sums   libjs-jquery.list          libperl5.10.shlibs             libssh2-1.list         libvte-common.list
libavcodec52.md5sums            libcgraph5.postinst        libdbus-glib-1-2.postinst  libjs-jquery.md5sums       libpoppler5.list               libssh2-1.md5sums      libvte-common.md5sums
libavcodec52.postinst           libcgraph5.postrm          libdbus-glib-1-2.postrm    libjs-mootools.list        libpoppler5.md5sums            libssh2-1.postinst     libwbclient0.list
libavcodec52.postrm             libcgraph5.shlibs          libdbus-glib-1-2.shlibs    libjs-mootools.md5sums     libpoppler5.postinst           libssh2-1.postrm       libwbclient0.md5sums
libavcodec52.shlibs             libclamav6.list            libdbus-glib-1-2.symbols   libldap-2.4-2.conffiles    libpoppler5.postrm             libssh2-1.shlibs       libwbclient0.postinst
libavutil49.list                libclamav6.md5sums         libdns69.list              libldap-2.4-2.list         libpoppler5.shlibs             libssh2-1.symbols      libwbclient0.postrm
libavutil49.md5sums             libclamav6.postinst        libdns69.md5sums           libldap-2.4-2.md5sums      libpoppler-qt4-3.list          libssh-4.list          libwbclient0.shlibs
libavutil49.postinst            libclamav6.postrm          libdns69.postinst          libldap-2.4-2.postinst     libpoppler-qt4-3.md5sums       libssh-4.md5sums       libwbclient0.symbols
libavutil49.postrm              libclamav6.shlibs          libdns69.postrm            libldap-2.4-2.shlibs       libpoppler-qt4-3.postinst      libssh-4.postinst      libxml2.list
libavutil49.shlibs              libclamav-dev.list         libdns69.shlibs            libltdl-dev.list           libpoppler-qt4-3.postrm        libssh-4.postrm        libxml2.md5sums
libbcprov-java.list             libclamav-dev.md5sums      libdpkg-perl.list          libltdl-dev.md5sums        libpoppler-qt4-3.shlibs        libssh-4.shlibs        libxml2.postinst
libbind9-60.list                libcups2.list              libdpkg-perl.md5sums       liblwres60.list            libpostproc51.list             libssh-4.symbols       libxml2.postrm
libbind9-60.md5sums             libcups2.md5sums           libgc1c2.list              liblwres60.md5sums         libpostproc51.md5sums          libssl0.9.8.list       libxml2.shlibs
libbind9-60.postinst            libcups2.postinst          libgc1c2.md5sums           liblwres60.postinst        libpostproc51.postinst         libssl0.9.8.md5sums    libxml2.symbols
libbind9-60.postrm              libcups2.postrm            libgc1c2.postinst          liblwres60.postrm          libpostproc51.postrm           libssl0.9.8.postinst   libxml2-utils.list
libbind9-60.shlibs              libcups2.shlibs            libgc1c2.postrm            liblwres60.shlibs          libpostproc51.shlibs           libssl0.9.8.postrm     libxml2-utils.md5sums
libc6.conffiles                 libcups2.symbols           libgc1c2.shlibs            libmozjs2d.list            libpq5.list                    libssl0.9.8.shlibs     libxml2-utils.preinst
libc6-dev.list                  libcupsimage2.list         libgs8.list                libmozjs2d.md5sums         libpq5.md5sums                 libssl0.9.8.templates  libxslt1.1.list
libc6-dev.md5sums               libcupsimage2.md5sums      libgs8.md5sums             libmozjs2d.postinst        libpq5.postinst                libssl-dev.list        libxslt1.1.md5sums
libc6-i686.list                 libcupsimage2.postinst     libgs8.postinst            libmozjs2d.postrm          libpq5.postrm                  libssl-dev.md5sums     libxslt1.1.postinst
libc6-i686.md5sums              libcupsimage2.postrm       libgs8.postrm              libmozjs2d.shlibs          libpq5.shlibs                  libswscale0.list       libxslt1.1.postrm
libc6-i686.postinst             libcupsimage2.preinst      libgs8.shlibs              libmozjs2d.symbols         libradiusclient-ng2.conffiles  libswscale0.md5sums    libxslt1.1.shlibs
libc6-i686.postrm               libcupsimage2.shlibs       libgs8.symbols             libmysqlclient16.list      libradiusclient-ng2.list       libswscale0.postinst   libxslt1.1.symbols
libc6-i686.shlibs               libcupsimage2.symbols      libgvpr1.list              libmysqlclient16.md5sums   libradiusclient-ng2.md5sums    libswscale0.postrm
libc6.list                      libcurl3.list              libgvpr1.md5sums           libmysqlclient16.postinst  libradiusclient-ng2.postinst   libswscale0.shlibs
libc6.md5sums                   libcurl3.md5sums           libgvpr1.postinst          libmysqlclient16.postrm    libradiusclient-ng2.postrm     libt1-5.list
libc6.postinst                  libcurl3.postinst          libgvpr1.postrm            libmysqlclient16.shlibs    libradiusclient-ng2.shlibs     libt1-5.md5sums
```
Ps.
ist x86 also 32bit


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

Versuch bitte noch mal folgendes

```
apt-get install apache2.2-common --reinstall
```


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

und im danach bitte einmal zum Testen

```
apt-get -f install
```


----------



## spencky88 (5. Apr. 2013)

hab ich gemacht, danach ein apache restart.... geht leider nicht


----------



## spencky88 (5. Apr. 2013)

keine chance , sorry


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

Let's do it hardcore^^


```
dpkg --get-selections | grep "\binstall" | awk '{print $1}' > /tmp/dpkg.log
```


```
xargs -n1 apt-get --reinstall install -y < /tmp/dpkg.log
```


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

Sollte es dann nicht gehen wechsel in /tmp erstelle ein script dpkg-rebuild.pl füge den Inhalt der CODEbox ein und führ es danach mit perl dpkg.rebuild.pl aus


```
#!/usr/bin/perl -w

# Rebuild the Debian '/var/lib/dpkg/status' file from information in
# '/var/lib/dpkg/available' and '/var/lib/dpkg/info/*.(list|conffiles)'.
# This is useful if your 'status' file got corrupted if the system crashed
# during package maintenance, for example.
#
# Copyright 2002 by Patrick Reynolds (reynolds .at. cs duke edu)
#           2012 by Dominique Lasserre (lasserre.d at gmail com)
# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL).
#
# Usage:
#   dpkg-rebuild
# It takes no arguments and generates output in /tmp/status.
# Move /tmp/status to /var/lib/dpkg if it looks acceptable.
# With multiarch support!
#
# Limitations:
#   1) Packages that are no longer available will not show up in the
#   rebuilt 'status' file.  This means installed-but-obsolete packages
#   can't be managed after a rebuild.
#   Only packages listed in /var/lib/dpkg/available are processed. So update
#   it before dpkg-rebuild operation.
#
#   2) The 'Conffiles:' keys in the 'status' file doesn't have checksums.
#   It is not possible to detect if config file was modified or not, so do
#   not generate checksums at all.
#   If a package has config files but not listed in .conffiles they aren't
#   tracked (and probably package state is guessed false).
#   'Config-Version' will not created because it is impossible to detect from
#   which version config files are from.
#   Configuration files may not be completely removed when you purge
#   packages, and package upgrades may clobber existing configuration
#   files without asking.
#
#   3) Packages in transitional or error states will be misreported.

use strict;
use warnings;

my $available = "/var/lib/dpkg/available";
my $status = "/tmp/status";
my $info_dir = "/var/lib/dpkg/info";
my %installed;

# Multiarch supported architectures.
my @archs;
open(ARCHS, "dpkg --print-architecture |") || die "no native architecture\n";
while (<ARCHS>) {
  chomp;
  push(@archs, $_);
}
close(ARCHS);
open(ARCHS, "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures |");
while (<ARCHS>) {
  chomp;
  push(@archs, $_);
}
close(ARCHS);

# Fill %installed with status information of installed packages.
# installed{package} => {
#      "status" => 1,  (installed with files -> installed)
#      "status" => 2,  (installed without files -> deinstalled)
#    ## not implemented:
#    ##  "status" => 3,  (installed with files but no md5sums file -> purged)
#      "conffiles" => array of conffiles
# }
foreach (<$info_dir/*.list>) {
  my $package = $_ if (s#.*/([^/]+)\.list$#$1#);
  my $pkgfile_st = "$info_dir/$package";
  $installed{$package}{"status"} = 2;
  open(LISTFILE, "<$pkgfile_st.list") || die "no $pkgfile_st.list\n";
  while (<LISTFILE>) {
    chomp;
    $installed{$package}{"status"} = 1;
    last;
  }
  if (-e "$pkgfile_st.conffiles") {
    open(CONFFILE, "<$pkgfile_st.conffiles") || die "no $pkgfile_st.conffiles\n";
    my @files;
    while (<CONFFILE>) {
      chomp;
      push(@files, $_);
    }
    $installed{$package}{conffiles} = \@files if @files;
  }
}

# 0=between, 1=essential-searching 2=copying-installed, 3=copying-not-installed
my $state = 0;
my $package;
my @conffiles = undef;
open(AVAILABLE, "<$available") || die "no $available\n";
open(STATUS, ">$status") || die "no $status\n";
while (<AVAILABLE>) {
  chomp;
  my $line = $_;
  if ($state == 0) {
    if (/^Package: (\S+)$/) {
      $package = $1;
      unless ($installed{$1}) {
        foreach (@archs) {
          $package = "$1:$_" if ($installed{"$1:$_"});
        }
      }
      if ($installed{$package}) {
        print STATUS "$line\n";
        $state = 1;
      }
      else {
        $state = 3;
      }
    }
    else {
      die "Expected 'Package:' at $.\n";
    }
  }
  elsif ($state == 1) {
    my $ess_pkg = 1 if ($line =~ m/^Essential: /);
    print STATUS "$_\n" if $ess;
    $state = 2;
    if ($installed{$package}{"status"} == 1) {
      print STATUS "Status: install ok installed\n";
    }
    elsif ($installed{$package}{"status"} == 2) {
      print STATUS "Status: deinstall ok config-files\n";
    }
    elsif ($installed{$package}{"status"} == 3) {
      print STATUS "Status: purge ok config-files\n";
    }
    if ($installed{$package}{"conffiles"}) {
      @conffiles = @{$installed{$package}{"conffiles"}};
    }
    else {
      @conffiles = undef;
    }
    delete $installed{$package};
    print STATUS "$_\n" unless $ess_pkg;
  }
  elsif ($state == 2) {
    if ($line eq "") {
      print STATUS "\n";
      $state = 0;
    }
    elsif (/^Description: / && $conffiles[0]) {
      print STATUS "Conffiles:\n";
      print STATUS " $_\n" foreach (@conffiles);
      print STATUS "$line\n";
    }
    elsif (!/^Filename: / && !/^Size: / && !/^MD5sum: /) {
      print STATUS "$line\n";
    }
  }
  elsif ($state == 3){
    $state = 0 if ($line eq "");
  }
}

printf "Installed packages not found in $available:\n";
foreach (sort keys %installed) {
  print "  $_\n";
}
```


----------



## spencky88 (5. Apr. 2013)

er rattert lustig vor sich her, habe bis jetzt einige errorcode 1 und 10 ausgaben gesehen aber leider zu kurz, wenn variante 1 nicht klappen sollte mach ich mal die zweite


----------



## Cyberblade (5. Apr. 2013)

Es gibt noch eine Dritte Lösung - ist zwar irgendwie "dirty" aber wenn nichts anderes mehr hilft kannst Du auch einfach in

```
/var/lib/dpkg/info/
```
wechseln und die Scripte die in Deinen Fehlermeldungen angegeben sind umbenennen bzw. löschen

also quasi

```
mv clamav-base clamav-base.old
mv clamav-daemon clamav-daemon.old
mv dbconfig-common dbconfig-common.old
mv gconf2-common gconf2-common.old
mv grub-pc grub-pc.old
mv libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-php5.old
mv php5-cgi php5-cgi.old
mv suphp-common suphp-common.old
mv libapache2-mod-suphp libapache2-mod-suphp.old
mv php5-cli php5-cli.old
mv php-apc php-apc.old
mv php5 php5.old
mv php5-curl php5-curl.old
mv php5-gd php5-gd.old
mv php5-mysql php5-mysql.old
```
Danach

```
dpkg --clear-avail
```
dann schauen ob folgendes fehlerfrei durchläuft

```
dpkg --configure -a
```
danach ein 

```
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
```
und dann die defekten Pakete erneut installieren


----------



## Cyberblade (8. Apr. 2013)

Konntest Du das Problem lösen?


----------



## spencky88 (8. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von Cyberblade:


> Let's do it hardcore^^
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi cyber 
mit dieser methode habe ich es nach 3 versuchen nun endlich geschafft!!
HERZLICHSTEN DANK
nach den beiden schritten ist aber noch ein apt-get install -f notwendig gewesen, version 2 das pal script war auch eine gute idee, gab jedoch bei jedem versuch es auszuführen neue fehler in zeile 1-31-121-usw aus 
die dritte variante habe ich garnicht erst getestet  

vielen lieben dank nochmal für deine hilfe ,
GUTER MANN


----------

